# paid for elite



## marmarb (May 6, 2009)

just paid for membership used dcard order #1132 how long b4 i can access the goodies


----------



## potroast (May 6, 2009)

It'll be a little while, these things take time.

If you don't have it by June 1st, post here again.


----------



## marmarb (May 7, 2009)

Okay thanks


----------



## SyNiK4L (May 12, 2009)

thats like another 2 weeks they dont do it quicker than that?


----------



## 1kooguy (May 12, 2009)

Whats happends when your a pay for elite membership?Do you get free samples,seeds,etc.


----------



## marmarb (May 12, 2009)

Guess not im still waiting tho


----------



## SyNiK4L (May 13, 2009)

1kooguy said:


> Whats happends when your a pay for elite membership?Do you get free samples,seeds,etc.


https://www.rollitup.org/payments.php

u have 900 posts and uve nvr looked at the elite membership? lol. thats good stuff u should donate its well worth it for the privileges u get. And u help out rollitup. better servers are always good


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 13, 2009)

also payed about a week ago.....i think its been only one weeks, and still haven't got it yet?

Any idea on an actual time frame?


----------



## marmarb (May 13, 2009)

Said by june 1st


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 13, 2009)

seriously, it takes a month for it go through. Is it that long on ordering anything else from the website? If so, i dont see how they stay in business.


----------



## SyNiK4L (May 13, 2009)

wow...cmon a month?


----------



## marmarb (May 14, 2009)

Yup that's what I was told by one of the admins


----------



## SyNiK4L (May 14, 2009)

they did some people today...i saw people that i knew were waiting and now they r elite.....why cant they just get everyone done at once


----------



## marmarb (May 14, 2009)

Damn wasnt me lol


----------



## phreakygoat (May 14, 2009)

hmmmm, I donated and my sn was put up fourth on that list... and i'm still waiting patiently. i pm'd rollitup, but no response as of yet. oh well, i'm sure it will come in time.


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> hmmmm, I donated and my sn was put up fourth on that list... and i'm still waiting patiently. i pm'd rollitup, but no response as of yet. oh well, i'm sure it will come in time.


Hey guys... they got to me... but I don't have half the priviledges they say you get. I have the bigger inbox, but I can't edit my post (like stated) or moderate my own threads (like stated).

Being able to edit my journal was one of the main reasons I joined (payed) and I am not able to do that.

I'm all for people helping out RIU, but don't want others mislead like myself.


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 21, 2009)

its been like three weeks, and still nothing, and jig, you cant edit the threads? Thats the only reason i paid too. Thats gonna make some people unhappy....


----------



## Roseman (May 21, 2009)

potroast said:


> it'll be a little while, these things take time.
> 
> If you don't have it by june 1st, post here again.


potroast, you back? I heard you had some bad luck. How ya doing now?


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2009)

I can't do half the things it says I can. I started a thread on it:

https://www.rollitup.org/support/196130-how-come-i-cant-do.html#post2522620

Plus I feel like shit for getting up on my soap box and telling everyone they should join. Now I look like a jackass for steering people in the wrong direction. I guess I shouldn't have beleived the webpage that listed the benefits and tried everything before I spoke up. It sucks to have your trust broken (even if it's something as insignificant as editing my journal).


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 21, 2009)

im there man......


----------



## SyNiK4L (May 21, 2009)

i really hope i dont have these problems either or i wont continue paying either. Same thing with me, i wanted to be able 2 edit my posts and close and delete them and whatnot.....rollitup please fix these problems and get us all going....its not that many people. and iv run forums before....dont u just have to add people to the group with those privlidges? that takes like 2 seconds 2 do.....yall need to hire more people to do stuff like this....why is it just 1 person has to take care of every elite setup and forum problem....there are plenty of people that have been here long enuf to handle those responsibilities it doesnt take a computer master to add a user to a privlidges group. I run forums myself for a bands website...and it doesnt take me longer than 2 seconds to do that. yall please hire more people to do this kinda stuff so the community doesnt continue to be pissed off. i really like RIU....but when u have this many users u need more people to help run it...


----------



## jigfresh (May 22, 2009)

Hey guys...

I was partially wrong. I can Close, Move, and Copy my own threads. I attached a picture.


----------



## marmarb (Jun 3, 2009)

Its june still havent gotten my elite status


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jun 4, 2009)

lol.......still haven't got it!!!!!!!!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 4, 2009)

ya i waited alil while to make sure u put ur username in the form when u donate if u didnt u might want to send ur confirmation to rollitup on here...jus pm him or send it back to to [email protected]. with ur email used on here and ur username jus to make sure...u coulda gotten lost in the crowd.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 5, 2009)

deff worth it tho


----------



## marmarb (Jun 5, 2009)

Not to bitch but this is crazy its like going into the 2nd week of june deff not right i wont be donating again dont even matter if they update my status or not the basic site is well enough for me 1


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jun 5, 2009)

the problem is i dont keep those records for a month long to see if my status is gonna go up to elite. I would think i could trust this site and its moderators/administrators/creators to do their job properly and not rip people off for their money.

CAN WE SAY "BETTER BUISNESS BUREAU?"

I KNOW I CAN!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 6, 2009)

yall will get it...no doubt...i just think that the admin isnt around enough to handle the amount of people donating...its worth the wait guys..u wont b ripped off...jus be patient i was in ur shoes for the past month. shouldnt b to much longer.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 6, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> the problem is i dont keep those records for a month long to see if my status is gonna go up to elite. I would think i could trust this site and its moderators/administrators/creators to do their job properly and not rip people off for their money.
> 
> CAN WE SAY "BETTER BUISNESS BUREAU?"
> 
> I KNOW I CAN!


pm rollitup with your info. the email address you used to donate and your user name. he is supposed to be taking care of all this.


----------



## phreakygoat (Jun 6, 2009)

hey, I'm a testement to that. Not two weeks ago I was trippin cause elite hadn't kicked, but look at me now, lol


----------



## SarcasticHobbes (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm just wondering where can I change my title?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2009)

SarcasticHobbes said:


> I'm just wondering where can I change my title?


u cant unless u have elite


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jun 12, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> pm rollitup with your info. the email address you used to donate and your user name. he is supposed to be taking care of all this.


 I have already sent rollitup a PM or two, asking when it would happen, and explained everything. That was three weeks ago.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 13, 2009)

itll happen seems like everyone waits about a month to get it.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jun 15, 2009)

right, its been a month plus for me


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2009)

rollitup is the ONLY person handling all this. contacting him directly is your best bet. i really wish i could help. i feel bad.


----------



## martacus (Jul 8, 2009)

man i wish i woulda read this thread BEFORE i donated my $5. i pm'd rollitup yesterday so i gues i will just have to sit back and wait impatiently with the rest of you


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> rollitup is the ONLY person handling all this. contacting him directly is your best bet. i really wish i could help. i feel bad.


Hey fdd2blk
I just read somewhere on this site that you are BAD news.What is up with That shit.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 8, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Hey fdd2blk
> I just read somewhere on this site that you are BAD news.What is up with That shit.


fuk with me and find out.  

people envy that which they can't have. often they try to destroy it. "if i can't have it no one can" type of thing. so i live happily while others struggle. they wish to burn me alive for this.

that and i'm an arrogant prick.





i smoke A LOT of pot and i am VERY sarcastic. if you ever need anything from us as a forum, let me know.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 8, 2009)

^^ I hate you...


j/k guys fdd2blk is a great guy.. I think?! LOL


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> fuk with me and find out.
> 
> people envy that which they can't have. often they try to destroy it. "if i can't have it no one can" type of thing. so i live happily while others struggle. they wish to burn me alive for this.
> 
> ...


You sound like me


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jul 9, 2009)

just thought i would chime in.......its been over two months and still no elite bar next to my name.
i've pretty much written off this site and told everybody i know to go to growery.com, sister site of shroomery.com,
They seem more honest there!


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 9, 2009)

damn bro, that blows. riu will be waiting when you are ready


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 9, 2009)

Quit crying over stupid shit


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Quit crying over stupid shit


you really do sound like fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> you really do sound like fdd


you think so? 

i'd be pissed. i've been trying to help everyone throughout all of this. now you try to say i don't care. where do you people come from?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you think so?
> 
> i'd be pissed. i've been trying to help everyone throughout all of this. now you try to say i don't care. where do you people come from?


I got nothing but love for you brother... just trying to be funny. You have always helped me and anyone else who has needed it that I know of.

I'm down for the cause... I feel really bad becuase I think a couple of these people payed becuase of me preaching the values of giving back to the site and the cool things you get to do with membership.

At least we have new servers that don't crash all the time.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I got nothing but love for you brother... just trying to be funny. You have always helped me and anyone else who has needed it that I know of.
> 
> I'm down for the cause... I feel really bad becuase I think a couple of these people payed becuase of me preaching the values of giving back to the site and the cool things you get to do with membership.
> 
> At least we have new servers that don't crash all the time.


i made a big issue about it and tried to get everyone to pitch in. then stuff like this happens. i feel really bad.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 10, 2009)

I Remember Rollie saying something about pm 'ing a cofirmation number or something like that so he could add in the people who allready hasn't 
Cause people were trying to lie thier way in
This was awhile ago


* not your fault fdd, I woulda done the same, I love this site
you did all you could


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 10, 2009)

It's easy for me to talk becuase I got my membership... but I think the bigger picture may be getting lost.

I have gotten 98% of my info off Roll It Up. 100% of my advise, and my plants are turning out amazing.

I have also made some really great friends... like real life friends, not just email type friends.

Membership or not the website/ forum/ community does what it was and is meant to do.

I also beleive everyone will get what is coming to them... it just might take a few months (reminds me of something else >>> )


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 10, 2009)

For everyone that needs elite membership status forward your invoice and username to [email protected]


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 10, 2009)

rollitup said:


> For everyone that needs elite membership status forward your invoice and username to [email protected]


Rollitup, I did this several days ago, and still nothing. 

I do care more about donating to the site, but I must admit that I got used to doing things with the elite membership that you can't do without it.

Please let me know if you received my email. Thanks!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 10, 2009)

My problem is i didn't keep my invoice, wasn't hip on having a receipt for funds paid to an online headshop. Call me paranoid, but i dont keep those things.

RIU.....I only paid like 5 bucks before to get the elite status when you took donations for the servers. I didn't keep the receipt....my fault, my problem....If i donate the 5 again, can i still get the status? Thats all i really wanted out of the whole deal. Elite on the low price.


----------



## breakneck (Aug 11, 2009)

I have been waiting forever as well... not sure what's going on...


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 12, 2009)

The main problem is you guys didnt put your username when you filled out the order the system is now every 6 hours but its needs that username.


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 14, 2009)

rollitup said:


> For everyone that needs elite membership status forward your invoice and username to [email protected]





rollitup said:


> The main problem is you guys didnt put your username when you filled out the order the system is now every 6 hours but its needs that username.


I understand this, although it's not easily seen on the order page. But that's neither here nor there. I emailed my invoice and username as instructed above. Was it received & read? If not, I can resend it.


----------



## breakneck (Aug 14, 2009)

I included my username the first time...


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 15, 2009)

rollitup said:


> The main problem is you guys didnt put your username when you filled out the order the system is now every 6 hours but its needs that username.


I paid the second time, included the username in two spots on the invoice...its been two days. 

WHat about that 6 hours?


----------



## Highwind (Aug 15, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> I paid the second time, included the username in two spots on the invoice...its been two days.
> 
> WHat about that 6 hours?


I'm in the same boat.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 17, 2009)

had a small bug in the program  should be all fixed now


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 17, 2009)

rollitup said:


> had a small bug in the program  should be all fixed now


Fixed for breakneck, lilmafia513, and Highwind; but not for me.  Was my email ever received/read? (Forward of my invoice and username.)


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey all right RIU!!!!
FINALLY ......Elite status is mine!!!! LOL
Thanks man!


----------



## Highwind (Aug 17, 2009)

Same thanks RIU.


----------



## Cr8z13 (Aug 19, 2009)

rollitup said:


> had a small bug in the program  should be all fixed now


Sent you a PM regarding elite. Thanks for your time.


----------



## marmarb (Aug 20, 2009)

Well were into august and i still havent gotten it so fuck it why beat a dead horse right lol


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Aug 20, 2009)

marmarb said:


> just paid for membership used dcard order #1132 how long b4 i can access the goodies


 what goodies do u get with a elite membership?? n how much is it to join??


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 21, 2009)

marmarb said:


> Well were into august and i still havent gotten it so fuck it why beat a dead horse right lol


No kidding. I paid on August 5.


----------

